# i think i got it!!!!!



## disantodrywall&paint (Feb 13, 2011)

hey guys

I think i finally got it. I downloaded plan swift which has helped a lot. I take the total sq ft of the walls and come up with my price on commercial work. My only problem is if it do it by sq ft price i come up with a number at least double what i come up with for hours total. Why would that be. I did one job by sq ft and came up with 29 thousand and when i changed it into hours i came up with 12000. what am i doing wrong there. is it because i only figured in one coat as far as hours go maybe?


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

Go with the higher number!


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

You aint got it till you get it.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

The amount of money that seperates your 2 methods of estimating are a tad out of whack.


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

the mods here will not allow anyone to discuss pricing unfortunately and this thread will be closed shortly.

good luck


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Yep, we can talk about farts all day long, but...


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

disantodrywall&paint said:


> hey guys
> 
> I think i finally got it. ...
> 
> My only problem is if it do it by sq ft price i come up with a number at least double what i come up with for hours total.


Sorry, but I seem to be missing something here.


----------



## disantodrywall&paint (Feb 13, 2011)

im not talking about anyone giving me a price im just throwing numbers out saying the two methods i have and this is the difference and why is there such a big difference in the two? the big amount is sq ft price and and lower number is hourly price.


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

Bender said:


> Yep, we can talk about farts all day long, but...


don't forget "old people pain updates".

riveting stuff.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

disantodrywall&paint said:


> im not talking about anyone giving me a price im just throwing numbers out saying the two methods i have and this is the difference and why is there such a big difference in the two? the big amount is sq ft price and and lower number is hourly price.


How are you arriving at your hours?


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

disantodrywall&paint said:


> im not talking about anyone giving me a price im just throwing numbers out saying the two methods i have and this is the difference and why is there such a big difference in the two? the big amount is sq ft price and and lower number is hourly price.


is that floor square feet or wall square feet?

160 to 200 sq feet per hour (wall sq feet) seems to be the norm according to the PDCA.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Bender said:


> Yep, we can talk about farts all day long, but...





Xmark said:


> don't forget "old people pain updates".
> 
> riveting stuff.


Barney Fife will be along shortly to remind you guys who runs this place. You better smarten up.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Barney Fife will be along shortly to remind you guys who runs this place. You better smarten up.



Not before he checks procedure with you, Sheriff Andy sooo mature


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

daArch said:


> Not before he checks procedure with you, boss sooo mature


Complex?


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Barney Fife will be along shortly to remind you guys who runs this place. You better smarten up.


:laughing:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

As has always been the case, talking about the_ methodology_ of arriving at a price is just fine. 

Telling a guy what to put in the _amount _box of his proposal is not allowed.


----------



## disantodrywall&paint (Feb 13, 2011)

Bender said:


> How are you arriving at your hours?


i take the total number of sq ft for wall space, and divdie it by 200 sq ft per hour to get my total number of hours. it came out to something like 150 hours or something like that.


----------



## disantodrywall&paint (Feb 13, 2011)

Xmark said:


> is that floor square feet or wall square feet?
> 
> 160 to 200 sq feet per hour (wall sq feet) seems to be the norm according to the PDCA.


yea im doing it at 200 sq ft of wall per hour.


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> As has always been the case, talking about the_ methodology_ of arriving at a price is just fine.
> 
> Telling a guy what to put in the _amount _box of his proposal is not allowed.


discussing methodology without numbers is damn near impossible to explain or follow. sure that can be done for a simple one line item,but put together a page of procedures and it won't work.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

disantodrywall&paint said:


> hey guys
> 
> I did one job by sq ft and came up with 29 thousand and when i changed it into hours i came up with 12000. what am i doing wrong there. is it because i only figured in one coat as far as hours go maybe?


Your per sqft price should include everything, labor, materials, overhead etc.
When you figured hours are you looking at just labor?


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

disantodrywall&paint said:


> yea im doing it at 200 sq ft of wall per hour.


good! that is half the battle.

-next figure out how much time to devout for prep work and set-up time per hour or per day.

-insert an honest hourly wage for your top guys and add in the price of the materials and overhead (and profit which can be 5%-20%)

-some painting contractors also take a percentage of the materials costs as well. If you can buy a gallon for $20 add in 5%-20% for your troubles.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Xmark said:


> discussing methodology without numbers is damn near impossible to explain or follow. sure that can be done for a simple one line item,but put together a page of procedures and it won't work.


I understand your concerns. I'd send a PM to the owners of the site to address the issue and possible rules/TOS changes.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

disantodrywall&paint said:


> hey guys
> 
> I think i finally got it. I downloaded plan swift which has helped a lot. I take the total sq ft of the walls and come up with my price on commercial work. My only problem is if it do it by sq ft price i come up with a number at least double what i come up with for hours total. Why would that be. I did one job by sq ft and came up with 29 thousand and when i changed it into hours i came up with 12000. what am i doing wrong there. is it because i only figured in one coat as far as hours go maybe?


Over the years, have you been noting how long it takes you and your guys to complete certain tasks? 

IMO, this is a practice that should never stop. 

Once you have the figures, you can determine how long it takes you to prep, prime, or finish coat walls, windows, trim, doors etc. 

as a business owner, I have to assume you know your overhead and profit rate. Once all the figures are compiled, you can figure a per item price.

I constantly keep these notes. And now that I am reworking my formulas to a different basis, I have data to work from. 

the painter who taught me all this even had a PITA factor allowable on his spread sheet formulas.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I understand your concerns. I'd send a PM to the owners of the site to address the issue and possible rules/TOS changes.


Is that a hint?


----------



## disantodrywall&paint (Feb 13, 2011)

Bender said:


> Your per sqft price should include everything, labor, materials, overhead etc.
> When you figured hours are you looking at just labor?


yea just labor and my sq ft price is just labor as well.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Bender said:


> Is that a hint?


YES! And speaking _personally_, it gets old. I have nothing to do with the rules here, nor do any of the other mods. I just volunteer my time to enforce them.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Maybe just a mathematical error?

Shouldn't the # be the same?
200sqft an hour times say .25 a sqft = $50.00
1 hour equals $50.00




NEPS said:


> Barney Fife will be along shortly to remind you guys who runs this place.


I believe its called a fiefdom.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Bender said:


> 1 hour equals $50.00


YES! And the bigger question is, has the OP done the math to figure out what he needs to bill at per hour?


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> YES! And the bigger question is, has the OP done the math to figure out what he needs to bill at per hour?


Question: Does 'going rate' trump what a business needs to bill at per hour?
Hmm, maybe I should start a new thread about it?


----------



## Greg Mrakich (Apr 19, 2010)

I use a Ouija Board to do my estimates....


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Bender said:


> Question: Does 'going rate' trump what a business needs to bill at per hour?
> Hmm, maybe I should start a new thread about it?


problem with "going rate" is that it is different for each market. 

I think we all know there is always the balance between "going rate", "fair market value", "what the market will bear", and "what I need to charge to keep in business". 

And then you add your ability to sell your value.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Xmark said:


> the mods here will not allow anyone to discuss pricing unfortunately and this thread will be closed shortly.
> 
> good luck


 
Huh. I didn't see a Mod come in and make any remarks concerning this. My feeling is that a few of you have some options open to you:

1. Contact the owner with your gripes.

2. Find another forum that you can post what you want.

3. Start your own forum, with your own rules.

Many of these rules that some of you seem to have a problem with have been in place either as long as you've been members or before you were members. Stirring the pot for your own enjoyment concerning this doesn't accomplish anything. Same with any clash of personalities between you and a mod or mods. 

I don't have a problem going through some of these threads and the un-necessary replies and deleting/trashing them. Same with the posters of such. Makes no difference to me.


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

Wolfgang said:


> Huh. I didn't see a Mod come in and make any remarks concerning this. My feeling is that a few of you have some options open to you:
> 
> 1. Contact the owner with your gripes.
> 
> ...


It was a preemptive strike. i think Schmidt already covered it so no need for you to stick your nose in this thread Mr Bud-in-ski. The mods in here are getting to be rather intrusive. stay in the background if you have nothing else to contribute.

i think Neps has got it right about you guys. this forum need some new blood. I see you get thanks from the one guy who should have been banned from here years ago.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Xmark said:


> It was a preemptive strike. i think Schmidt already covered it so no need for you to stick your nose in this thread Mr Bud-in-ski. The mods in here are getting to be rather intrusive. stay in the background if you have nothing else to contribute.
> 
> i think Neps has got it right about you guys. this forum need some new blood. I see you get thanks from the one guy who should have been banned from here years ago.


There was a need for a pre-emptive strike?

Have a good month.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

Wolfgang said:


> There was a need for a pre-emptive strike?
> 
> *Have a good month*.


 
what are you like 12 ?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> There was a need for a pre-emptive strike?
> 
> Have a good month.


Ya know Wolf I usually agree with you on most things but you guys really need to step back and relax. I see some strange similarities between this place and TPN toward the decline. Some change for this place would be good for the site and the new members. That is obviously not going to happen. I've pm'ed with mods about the subject and while they agree with my sentiment they are more worried about the fallout. It's too bad. 

I started the instigating comments with my Barney Fife comment towards Bill. If you want to ban someone then ban me. Just make sure you go all the way with it. I have no interest in coming back if Bill is moderating. 

Adios.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

What is TPN? 

I wonder.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Oden said:


> What is TPN?
> 
> I wonder.


A painter forum with a most recent post date of April 2012.

Our future? I hope not.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Wow...at this rate it won't be long before I end up here talking to myself!

You already talk to yerself Steve.

oh yeah, never mind.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

DeanV said:


> A painter forum with a most recent post date of April 2012.
> 
> Our future? I hope not.


wasn't it the infighting and total break down of respect that toppled it ?


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Ole34 said:


> what are you like 12 ?


You too.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Is there anyone else that needs assistance in their decisions on future forum participation?

Your choices on how you choose to participate here. Or not.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm not saying a GD word


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Steve Richards said:


> I'm not saying a GD word


 
you just did, by, by:laughing:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

chrisn said:


> you just did, by, by:laughing:


well, forum dismissal is put to a vote. I get a weekly stipend from Steve, so he'll stay. :whistling2:


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Xmark said:


> don't forget "old people pain updates".
> 
> riveting stuff.


While the mods are at it...

I think everyone that thanked this post should also get (at least) a warning.

I won't mention names, because they know who they are.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> Is there anyone else that needs assistance in their decisions on future forum participation?
> 
> Your choices on how you choose to participate here. Or not.


LOL! I assume thats pointed at me:jester:
Welllll....
I'll add this;
Its complete and utter bull**** you allow members like richmond to be ball busted until he calls chrisn out on it,,, then Bill bans the victim?? WTF? Thats not moderating, thats drunken attention whoring. And then be told don't question it??
Yeah, he was a goof, but he didn't do anything any other man wouldn't do after being chided and backed into a corner.
And its pretty obvious a few other members feel the same. 
And here he is, still at it. Way to go Bill:thumbsup: Part of me wishes they would retire you, but mostly I feel empathy. You need this place. 

Lucky for me PT always meant Part Time. I've got too much going on in the real world to worry about this place.(*Pro Tip* Its just a painter website)

The best part is, you can ban me all you want! I stole that power from you a long time ago by never coming around.

And good call on the PZ Wolfgang. Great place to hang out,,, as long as you agree with Bill

This is for Nathan, I PMed him, but his inbox is full.


> Nathan,
> just wanted to say I think its time to reevaluate Bills position as moderator. His heavy handedness has become overbearing.
> To see a member picked on by his paper hanger buddy and then ban the victim is baffling at best.
> 
> ...


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I do agree that we need better behavior towards new posters. I do expect more from our regulars here. If you have been here for a few years, you set the tone more than anyone else. 

We seriously need to look at how we would look to a customer that reads the forum. This is one reason I would rather have real names and companies required to post.


----------



## mjd (Feb 3, 2013)

disantodrywall&paint said:


> hey guys
> 
> I think i finally got it. I downloaded plan swift which has helped a lot. I take the total sq ft of the walls and come up with my price on commercial work. My only problem is if it do it by sq ft price i come up with a number at least double what i come up with for hours total. Why would that be. I did one job by sq ft and came up with 29 thousand and when i changed it into hours i came up with 12000. what am i doing wrong there. is it because i only figured in one coat as far as hours go maybe?


Download Brat Paint App. Best app for pricing. It's $9.99 but worth every dollar.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

It is possible to recover from pt addiction. I am living proof. Simple self discipline. If you spend more than 5 minutes a day looking at this forum, there may be a problem. 

Real life lies outside these hallowed halls.

Don't take it too seriously. Life is WAY too short. Go live it. Perhaps we should start a fund to shut this mess down.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> It is possible to recover from pt addiction.


Not that you've replaced it with anything else, huh? :whistling2::jester:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Not that you've replaced it with anything else, huh? :whistling2::jester:


Facebook. Busted. :thumbup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

This may be a good time to educate the members, before rumor and untruths makes people say things they may not say if they knew the truth.

1) NO MEMBER has ever been perma-banned unilaterally. There is ALWAYS a discussion in private between the mods about any disciplinary action.

2) All perma-bans are a result of multiple violations and majority vote of the mods.

3) Richmond was put on a short vacation for using an obscene name. While his situation was being discussed, he violated the rules two more times. 

Now, Dan, do you have something to say?


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

I think the problem is that we lost our only woman mod "RCP" We either need another women mod or RCP back to keep the rest of em in check :jester:

Mods are like referees, for the most part they call it right, but every now and then they blow a freakin call big time. Nothing you can do about but just move on.

Pat


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

I really don't think needing new blood in the mod department is an answer. I have been goofing around with these type of forums since the late 90's and one thing I have noticed is forms evolve. The good ole days of a forum will be different depending on the member. It's not easy to re capture the magic of when you had a great time or "the good ole days" For some the repetitiveness just burns you out and you sorta fizzle out and for others they just loose interest. Looks like this site has many members that had massive amounts of posts but has not signed on in a few years.

I would think the stats say that sites like this that have had the same mods since the beginning are more likely to keep going strong then sites who rotate the guys in charge. Personally I think for the most part the guys wearing green here do a better job then most on keeping this place on track. 

Pat


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

PatsPainting said:


> I think the problem is that we lost our only woman mod "RCP" We either need another women mod or RCP back to keep the rest of em in check :jester:
> 
> Mods are like referees, for the most part they call it right, but every now and then they blow a freakin call big time. Nothing you can do about but just move on.
> 
> Pat


Pat,

thank you.

And just to reiterate about us being mere mortals  and what we do about it

Not one of us thinks we are super human and above mistakes. And that's why our "system" negates single perception errors. Most sporting events have instituted reviews or referee consultations to help negate or even reverse bad calls.

We review EVERY call (except spam). I am not saying we come away from every huddle in total agreement, but we do come to a consensus and act accordingly. 

We've made mistakes in the past and have reversed a couple of calls. 

we ain't perfect, but the group moderating system we use does help give an even implementation of the site rules.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

If we didn't have mods who just were motivated by the power, prestige, perks, and pay that PT delivers, and instead had individuals who had more altruistic motives, we wouldn't have all these "issues". :whistling2:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

researchhound said:


> If we didn't have mods who just were motivated by the power, prestige, perks, and pay that PT delivers, and instead had individuals who had more altruistic motives, we wouldn't have all these "issues". :whistling2:


watch out, that's close to a "ban" remark


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

On Guitar.com the mods weren't "heavy handed" at all. They stayed well in the background.
Then one day someone started posting a "poop pictures" in the threads.
Whoever he was, besides being disturbed, he was prolific. He was also copied, and before long it wasn't safe to open a thread at work, or if your kids were in the room.
By the time the mods got to them, about 40 of the main posters had left and started our own board.
Guitar.com is still around, but the community/message board section is dead as a doornail. 

Here, you can ask a question, and get multiple replies and criticisms in just a few minutes!

Chrisn didn't care much for Richmond, and I'm pretty sure most of us realize and can understand why.
Could chrisn had just ignored him? Probably not. cuz if chrisn don't like you, he's gonna let you know about it.

You guys that think the mods here are heavy-handed...go sign up on CT.. break the rules, then come back and let us know if you got away with it.

In closing..
The mods here aren't perfect. Not even daArch. But he's a pretty big part of this board. He's thought of 20 thousand things to say for Christ sake.

What if this board was full of "Richmonds", would you wanna stick around?

What if it was full of Steve Richards?

..and what if Steve Richards was full of poop

*resting my case*


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

chrisn said:


> watch out, that's close to a "ban" remark


I like to live my PT life dangerously close to the edge just like my mentor - Steve. Once you've done that any other way is like having a steady diet of Cream of Wheat. :yes:


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

for crying out loud, this is a public forum for painters and related trades. Nobody's forced to participate. As with most open forums you should expect some crap from other posters ( and mods ) if you don't like it move on. Disrespect to other members/posters on all on-line forums is an unfortunate part of the beast. If you do it expect to take your lumps from other users and mods. I've been expecting a ban for awhile now but think I might have gotten a warning ( not really sure I'm old and half senile) and I guess at least a post or two has been removed by mods ( probably Bill:whistling2 but i haven't been severely traumatized. Medications help with that anyway.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Scotiadawg said:


> for crying out loud, this is a public forum for painters and related trades. Nobody's forced to participate. As with most open forums you should expect some crap from other posters ( and mods ) if you don't like it move on. Disrespect to other members/posters on all on-line forums is an unfortunate part of the beast. If you do it expect to take your lumps from other users and mods. I've been expecting a ban for awhile now but think I might have gotten a warning ( not really sure I'm old and half senile) and I guess at least a post or two has been removed by mods ( probably Bill:whistling2 but i haven't been severely traumatized. Medications help with that anyway.


Have you tried deep breathing exercises and drinking lots of ice water? Seems extreme to me but hey... if it works.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Good points, SD.
I've had some things deleted by daArch too.
I thought he was wrong..but why would I complain?
I got over it. For the most part.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Life goes on.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

If anyone does not like how PT is currently, set the tone yourself. If we are too harsh to the Sev/Richmond/Mitch-mich-Fl, treat them better. As mods we can only do so much. How the top 20 active members post would have the greatest effect. 

All I can hope for as a mod is to lead by example and moderate fairly. I cannot delete every thread drift and OT post. I do hope we all remember how little we knew when we started our businesses. It is not the sanitized version for public display.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

DeanV said:


> If anyone does not like how PT is currently, set the tone yourself. If we are too harsh to the Sev/Richmond/Mitch-mich-Fl, treat them better. As mods we can only do so much. How the top 20 active members post would have the greatest effect.
> 
> All I can hope for as a mod is to lead by example and moderate fairly. I cannot delete every thread drift and OT post. I do hope we all remember how little we knew when we started our businesses. It is not the sanitized version for public display.


Hey DeanV I hardly ever notice your presence here you're so quiet and obliging. and how "little we know when we started our businesses" ???? geeze i still don't know nuthin!. that's why i keep coming back here to PT, to learn stuff:whistling2:.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

If I had a nickel for every post I am accused of deleting, I'd be rich. 

Funny thing is, I don't remember. I just move on. 

I am glad to see others can do that also and not take it personally.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

daArch said:


> If I had a nickel for every post I am accused of deleting, I'd be rich.
> 
> Funny thing is, I don't remember. I just move on.
> 
> I am glad to see others can do that also and not take it personally.


Bill Bill Bill, you know none of us take you seriously anyway !


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Bill is rich. He's just extremely miserly.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

THRIFTY, Wolf, Thrifty.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

daArch said:


> THRIFTY, Wolf, Thrifty.


See??? That's how you can tell - the rich always use the term "Thrifty". (Us po folk just say it's miserly.)


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Wolfgang said:


> Bill is rich. He's just extremely miserly.


If Boost bottles had a deposit fee he really would be rich.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

researchhound said:


> If Boost bottles had a deposit fee he really would be rich.


Only guy I know who counts the Depends coupons in his billfold as real money.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> Only guy I know who counts the Depends coupons in his billfold as real money.


now, you see, I never knew there WERE depends coupons. Thanks for the tip, Wolf :whistling2:


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

daArch said:


> now, you see, I never knew there WERE depends coupons. Thanks for the tip, Wolf :whistling2:


Well there ya go, some useful advice from your PT friends ! so if you combine those coupons with your Seniors Discount you'll have a sh*Tload of money :whistling2::thumbsup:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Phew. Glad to see its a new day. I was getting concerned by all the 'suicide by mod' action lately.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

daArch said:


> now, you see, I never knew there WERE depends coupons. Thanks for the tip, Wolf :whistling2:


Who says there's nothing valuable left to learn on PT? 

BTW - Preperation H wipes do a great job of getting dried paint off your hands (use fresh ones).


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

daArch said:


> now, you see, I never knew there WERE depends coupons. Thanks for the tip, Wolf :whistling2:


You mean you haven't gotten the one's I've clipped and mailed to you? Probably didn't get the Haband ads either. Dammit.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

vermontpainter said:


> Phew. Glad to see its a new day. I was getting concerned by all the 'suicide by mod' action lately.


Hey , stick around we're just gettin the day started !:thumbsup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Scotiadawg said:


> Hey , stick around we're just gettin the day started !:thumbsup:



DAMMIT, and I was about to take my daily 5 minute PT break, to prove I'm not addicted.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Personally I'm getting a little pissed about how far this thread has gotten off topic. Wish the mods would do their jobs.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

researchhound said:


> Personally I'm getting a little pissed about how far this thread has gotten off topic. Wish the mods would do their jobs.


"He " left !:thumbsup::whistling2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

researchhound said:


> Personally I'm getting a little pissed about how far this thread has gotten off topic. Wish the mods would do their jobs.


we've decided to bow under the pressure and let this place go to hell in a handbasket


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

daArch said:


> we've decided to bow under the pressure and let this place go to hell in a handbasket


And this is supposedly a new decision? :blink:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

daArch said:


> we've decided to bow under the pressure and let this place go to hell in a handbasket


Probably a good call. In the grand social media ocean, forums are so like 5 minutes ago. :jester:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Probably a good call. In the grand social media ocean, forums are so like 5 minutes ago. :jester:


You're right. I am now mind melding. So much more "now"


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

daArch said:


> You're right. I am now mind melding. So much more "now"


It's a brave new world.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

vermontpainter said:


> It's a brave new world.


I hear the next new thing on the horizon is people getting together in small groups and actually seeing each other as they talk over coffee or a beer. Sounds kinda' extreme to me.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

researchhound said:


> I hear the next new thing on the horizon is people getting together in small groups and actually seeing each other as they talk over coffee or a beer. Sounds kinda' extreme to me.


Yes, thats correct. Two painttalk mods were in St Louis at PDCA experimenting with the concept. I enjoyed their focus groups. They called it "networking". It was weird to be talking to them without typing.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

researchhound said:


> I hear the next new thing on the horizon is people getting together in small groups and actually seeing each other as they talk over coffee or a beer. Sounds kinda' extreme to me.



ewwwww. Germs are spread that way. next you will be promoting PHYSICAL contact like handshakes and embraces, and then what .....KISSING family members ?!?!?!?!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

vermontpainter said:


> Yes, thats correct. Two painttalk mods were in St Louis at PDCA experimenting with the concept. I enjoyed their focus groups. They called it "networking". It was weird to be talking to them without typing.


"Weird"? Freaky is what I'd call it. But I'm not too worried - it'll never catch on. :no:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Scotiadawg said:


> so if you combine those coupons with your Seniors Discount you'll have a sh*Tload of money :whistling2::thumbsup:


Aww man. Looks like mudbone hacked Scotiadawgs account. Going to have to look into that now..... :whistling2:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Aww man. Looks like mudbone hacked Scotiadawgs account. Going to have to look into that now..... :whistling2:


Please just ban MB would ya? I think he's stalking me on PT and it's making me "uncomfortable". :shutup:


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Aww man. Looks like mudbone hacked Scotiadawgs account. Going to have to look into that now..... :whistling2:


good lawd yes hurry !


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

researchhound said:


> Please just ban MB would ya? I think he's stalking me on PT and it's making me "uncomfortable". :shutup:


 Are you trying to dog me?:blink:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Scotiadawg said:


> good lawd yes hurry !


 Oh are you dawgin me?:blink:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Ya know Wolf I usually agree with you on most things but you guys really need to step back and relax. I see some strange similarities between this place and TPN toward the decline. Some change for this place would be good for the site and the new members. That is obviously not going to happen. I've pm'ed with mods about the subject and while they agree with my sentiment they are more worried about the fallout. It's too bad.
> 
> I started the instigating comments with my Barney Fife comment towards Bill. If you want to ban someone then ban me. Just make sure you go all the way with it. I have no interest in coming back if Bill is moderating.
> 
> Adios.


I see Chris has removed his avatar, looks like his site is down too. Hope he is doing good?


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

DeanV said:


> I do agree that we need better behavior towards new posters. I do expect more from our regulars here. If you have been here for a few years, you set the tone more than anyone else.
> 
> We seriously need to look at how we would look to a customer that reads the forum. This is one reason I would rather have real names and companies required to post.


I'm new and have never had any problem with anybody here but I have seen a few that did.One in particular has caught a lot of crap from some of the guy's about his spelling but I think most of it was in fun.I really like Al he reminds me of some of the guys I worked with 20+ years ago.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I see Chris has removed his avatar, looks like his site is down too. Hope he is doing good?


That is one dude you don't ever have to worry about. Solid like Chaloux.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

vermontpainter said:


> That is one dude you don't ever have to worry about. Solid like Chaloux.


I'm glad.:thumbsup:

Although the last person that did something drastic because of daArch, was probably his wife.

..and we can only speculate what that might have been.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

DeanV said:


> If anyone does not like how PT is currently, set the tone yourself. If we are too harsh to the Sev/Richmond/Mitch-mich-Fl, treat them better. As mods we can only do so much. How the top 20 active members post would have the greatest effect.
> 
> All I can hope for as a mod is to lead by example and moderate fairly. I cannot delete every thread drift and OT post. I do hope we all remember how little we knew when we started our businesses. It is not the sanitized version for public display.


Have I offended someone? Cuz none have spoken up. 

Huh only came across this thread because, my bad, i read as much as I can in a forum.

Noobs need lovin too


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I see Chris has removed his avatar, looks like his site is down too. Hope he is doing good?


I was just thinking about him today - Have not seen the guy in quite sometime. I also hope things are ok with the guy.

Pat


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

driftweed said:


> Have I offended someone? Cuz none have spoken up.
> 
> Huh only came across this thread because, my bad, i read as much as I can in a forum.
> 
> Noobs need lovin too


You come here to read? :jester:


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

(tween girl voice) Like, i know, right!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

driftweed said:


> (tween girl voice) Like, i know, right!


As long as you remember who is in charge around here, you will do just fine. Let me know if you want to swap screennames for the weekend just to see how it feels to be a long time poster around here. I could use a noob experience.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

I used to run a fps gaming clan in a former life. Had servers, forums, the works. 

I feel the mods pain from experience. It's like being a cop. Some like you some automatically hate you...


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

driftweed said:


> I used to run a fps gaming clan in a former life. Had servers, forums, the works.
> 
> I feel the mods pain from experience. It's like being a cop. Some like you some automatically hate you...


Precisely why since '07 I have sabotaged myself from ever being asked to be a mod. So far, so good.

I may not be a mod, but when mods get together, they do talk about me.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

The secret mod forums is where all the good gossip is though...


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

driftweed said:


> I used to run a fps gaming clan in a former life. Had servers, forums, the works.
> 
> I feel the mods pain from experience. It's like being a cop. Some like you some automatically hate you...


Do you still play?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

driftweed said:


> The secret mod forums is where all the good gossip is though...


I heard from a mod mole that the mods had to set up an extra private forum so they could have a place to plan Bill's intervention.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

No i no longer even own a computer. It became an addiction.

Between programming map mods, running the forums, teamspeak server, 2 game servers, recruiting, playing tourneys, etc... It took over my life.

Once every 3 month I go on a weekend binge. But it was bad times.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

driftweed said:


> No i no longer even own a computer. It became an addiction.
> 
> Between programming map mods, running the forums, teamspeak server, 2 game servers, recruiting, playing tourneys, etc... It took over my life.
> 
> Once every 3 month I go on a weekend binge. But it was bad times.


Gday Driftweed

I know what its like i started Kayakfishing and then started Australia's second biggest kayak fishing forum With my Mate 

Being Admin/mod same it took over my life never again 

But i have embraced PT and am enjoying my stay


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

driftweed said:


> No i no longer even own a computer. It became an addiction.
> 
> Between programming map mods, running the forums, teamspeak server, 2 game servers, recruiting, playing tourneys, etc... It took over my life.
> 
> Once every 3 month I go on a weekend binge. But it was bad times.


I have done all that, and am still in a clan but only play a little each week now. Haven't seriously competed in over four years, last game was COD4. Good times, and I don't know how you could have walked away knowing the 1 or 2 really great games we get each year.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Omg cod series period has sooo almost brought me back in the fold.

Eff zombies, i'm a survival fan.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Do any of your games have anything as scary as head-crabs in the air ducts?

My son plays the new games. Sometimes I'll ask him "So is this game as good as Half-life?"..and he'll say Yes.

And I'll watch for awhile. pffft. No it isn't.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I have been patiently waiting for HL3 for what a decade now. Valve is still making great games.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Half life 2 was the last computer fps game I played. Gravity gun all the way w/sawblade.

Once i left computers I used the xbox 360 to ween myself further back into society. Call of duty series, and guitar hero went a long way.

Now I consider myself "normal". No more than 12 hrs week on the xbox, and I socialize on the weekends.

Btw we really hardcore hijacked this thread didn't we? My bad.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Forget the hijack, I think a mod actually started this threads decline. Bought a cool game this week on steam. The Swapper. About to go play now.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> Bought a cool game this week on steam. The Swapper. About to go play now.


Let us know how it is.

(for my son)

He has gamefly...thanks somebody in off-topic that recommended it.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Steve Richards said:


> Let us know how it is.
> 
> (for my son)
> 
> He has gamefly...thanks somebody in off-topic that recommended it.


You're welcome.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Umm yeah.... For his son.... Uh huh...


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Rbriggs82 said:


> You're welcome.


Yup..now I (kinda) remember.



driftweed said:


> Umm yeah.... For his son.... Uh huh...


heh

no...really.

I had to retire due to injury. Elbow tendinitis, caused by Mario cart.

Don't feel sorry for me. I went out on top.

Just like John Elway.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Steve Richards said:


> He has gamefly...thanks somebody in off-topic that recommended it.





Rbriggs82 said:


> You're welcome.


Question:
If you give Gamefly to someone for Christmas, I assume the subscription should run all year.
Can you give it again for Christmas the next year, since they already have it?

I know I gave my wife some perfume one year, and then the next Christmas I gave her the same perfume again, even though she still had some leftover..and I don't think she was thrilled.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

If a subscribtion is cancelled in november, then technically it "re newed"....

Mario cart. Man i miss camping out with bananas on the top of the block level. I used to be vicious with some nanas....


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Banana peels on the final lap cost me many a Gold trophy.

When the fish came out, I'd stand up and salute ..my son @5 or 6 years old, would do the same.
Those were the days my friend.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Steve Richards said:


> Banana peels on the final lap cost me many a Gold trophy.
> 
> When the fish came out, I'd stand up and salute ..my son @5 or 6 years old, would do the same.
> Those were the days my friend.


I had three starred all four profiles on Mario Kart Wii when we were in China for 6 months. I was a rock star online. Had a 9500+ consistently. I love that game.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Paradigmzz said:


> I had three starred all four profiles on Mario Kart Wii when we were in China for 6 months. I was a rock star online. Had a 9500+ consistently. I love that game.


Nobody likes a bragger, para.

I could wipe the course with you...I'd lightning bolt yer ass, and give you a GD turtle or 2 right at the finish line! 

unfortunate...my past injury prohibits my proving it.

Damn sports injuries!


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Mario Kart 64 one of the best games ever made. :yes:

Para, Forget that Wii crap N64 rules!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Steve its a fun game so far, got stuck on a level last night and stopped playing.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

All of you guys with smart phones try to download app game Candy Crush saga.You will curse me haha


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

In stuck on temple run 2


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Sharp_Painting said:


> All of you guys with smart phones try to download app game Candy Crush saga.You will curse me haha


I got it the other day to see what the hoopla's about. It's a fancier version of gems, nothing really ground breaking. I played it once and haven't since as I know those types of games can consume me.


----------

